# Lymm GC GMNWOOM event



## Junior (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi all

Here's the date for the Lymm open for those who want to play in it for the GMNWOOM event.   You can download the forms from Golf Empire here.   

www.golfempire.co.uk/golf-clubs/lymm-golf-club.htm

I'll leave the thread to run so you guy's can pair up and give it ago.  As its an open, me and Karl_102 can't play, although we could play after the Open has finished so we could meet you on the day etc.?    So what I suggest for those who dont make the open is that we will have a couple of dates in July / August where we both sign in 3 visitors each (I think its either Â£15/Â£16 ea).   This works out far more cost effective than having a society day which was Â£32 pp.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi Andy
Is it the pairs comp on the 30/6/13 ?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Hi Andy
Is it the pairs comp on the 30/6/13 ?
		
Click to expand...

Im Pretty sure thats the one mate.


----------



## Val (Jan 14, 2013)

Would playing pairs or as a team not defeat the purpose of the OOM as that is singles stableford?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2013)

Valentino said:



			Would playing pairs or as a team not defeat the purpose of the OOM as that is singles stableford?
		
Click to expand...

No, you can still compete in the open. Our players would just have to hole out on every hole that they can score on, and keep a singles score going alongside it. They can just take 2 cards out with them.

If people are going to book it, if ok with them, we'll try to get the latest tee times possible, as Karl and Junior may also play in the first time after the open finishes.


----------



## Junior (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes,  that's the only gents open.   Its a pairs BB.    The OOM is singles stableford so perhaps its best to arrange a separate meet of 8 people.   Unless both people holed out and kept individual scores too ?  But Im not sure if this would be allowed ?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2013)

Entering the open is just a cheap way of getting on the course. Once out there it will be every man/thing for itself. Each pair will have to mark a combined card for the sake of the Lymm open but nobody will be helping each other in and all the usual tactics used in a pairs event.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 14, 2013)

Holing out Shouldn't be a problem, I reckon we'd be ok if we went out in fours.
I'll pair up with anyone who will have me


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 14, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Once out there it will be every man/thing for itself.  

Click to expand...

You sound a bit ruthless there Birchy 

I hope your not going to be tying our shoelaces together on the tee


----------



## Birchy (Jan 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			You sound a bit ruthless there Birchy 

I hope your not going to be tying our shoelaces together on the tee 

Click to expand...

Wait until you try teeing off with an exploding ball


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Holing out Shouldn't be a problem, I reckon we'd be ok if we went out in fours.
I'll pair up with anyone who will have me 

Click to expand...

Hello Davey,

I'll go with you, Stu or Scouser. I'm not sure if I'm with Stu in one of the other meets or not. If I am, it's worth mixing it up a bit.

I'm sure he'll be along soon to advise.

Junior, do you think they may "ring-fence" a few of the last few tee times for us - do you have any "influence". I think Greg has sorted this in his open, but every club is different. If they will, if people can try to pair up in the next week or so, then if they'll keep 3-4 tee times for us in the last hour, we can sort it in the next 2 weeks. Just a thought. If you and your kid also get a tee time just after the open, we can all play close to each other.

It will also stop us holding anyone else up, as we will probably all be putting out, in the main.

LB.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds good Peter, I'd fancy our chances in a 4bbb. See if Stu and Scouser can make then take it from there.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 14, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good Peter, I'd fancy our chances in a 4bbb. See if Stu and Scouser can make then take it from there.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't fancy being with me - now been cut to 6 after an annual h/cap review, unless you play out of your skin, of course......


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2013)

Looking at our club fixtures and its Captains weekend that weekend so its unlikely that I will be able to make it. I may be able to make the game after the open with Karl and Andy but it would be very short notice i.e night before. I will see what the take up on this is like first and let everybody have dibs on what they want to do and go from there.


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 15, 2013)

I won't be able to make it either. Will be working all that weekend. I'll arrange a game with the brothers at some other time. Maybe me and Birchy can make up a 4 ball.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2013)

Is this counting as one of the main OOM matches? 

I'm free at the moment but our club hasn't got further than March on listing when club comps are being played yet!

If enough numbers are attending on the 30th June and it counts as an OOM then I'll be there if someone wants to partner me  but if many people can't play and other times/dates are organised then I'll follow up with that.

I'd rather travel when there's a good meet/number.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			Is this counting as one of the main OOM matches? 

I'm free at the moment but our club hasn't got further than March on listing when club comps are being played yet!

If enough numbers are attending on the 30th June and it counts as an OOM then I'll be there if someone wants to partner me  but if many people can't play and other times/dates are organised then I'll follow up with that.

I'd rather travel when there's a good meet/number.

Does that make sense?
		
Click to expand...

This is the OOM meet for Lymm. Not everybody will be able to make every meet but im sure most people will try to make the meets best they can. When people cant make meets they will be able to arrange a game with course captain in a smaller group at a more convenient time.

So in short this will probably be the biggest gathering of players at Lymm for the OOM at any one time as any other rounds will need Karl or Andy to sign people in so a max of 8 at any other time i would imagine.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 15, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			I won't be able to make it either. Will be working all that weekend. I'll arrange a game with the brothers at some other time. Maybe me and Birchy can make up a 4 ball.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2013)

Birchy said:



			This is the OOM meet for Lymm. Not everybody will be able to make every meet but im sure most people will try to make the meets best they can. When people cant make meets they will be able to arrange a game with course captain in a smaller group at a more convenient time.

So in short this will probably be the biggest gathering of players at Lymm for the OOM at any one time as any other rounds will need Karl or Andy to sign people in so a max of 8 at any other time i would imagine.
		
Click to expand...

OK then, I need a partner, I'm in.

I'd prefer a tee time if possible somewhere between 10.30am & 12pm as that gives me plenty of time to travel and not be rushed, only 90 minutes away.

Anyone interested in joining up with me :mmm:


----------



## Val (Jan 15, 2013)

I can't make this either so will need to arrange at another suitable time.


----------



## Yerman (Jan 15, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK then, I need a partner, I'm in.

I'd prefer a tee time if possible somewhere between 10.30am & 12pm as that gives me plenty of time to travel and not be rushed, only 90 minutes away.

Anyone interested in joining up with me :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Happy to if you,re up for it.


----------



## Junior (Jan 15, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello Davey,

I'll go with you, Stu or Scouser. I'm not sure if I'm with Stu in one of the other meets or not. If I am, it's worth mixing it up a bit.

I'm sure he'll be along soon to advise.

Junior, do you think they may "ring-fence" a few of the last few tee times for us - do you have any "influence". I think Greg has sorted this in his open, but every club is different. If they will, if people can try to pair up in the next week or so, then if they'll keep 3-4 tee times for us in the last hour, we can sort it in the next 2 weeks. Just a thought. If you and your kid also get a tee time just after the open, we can all play close to each other.

It will also stop us holding anyone else up, as we will probably all be putting out, in the main.

LB.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure they will ring fence times mate.  I'll drop the sec an email tomorrow and ask.  On the form though, you can request tee times, so as long as you all co-ordinate you should get on around the same time.  Will defo get down on the day and play after the open, or maybe just 9 to make sure we finish around the same time as you guys so we can have a beer.


----------



## Fish (Jan 15, 2013)

Yerman said:



			Happy to if you,re up for it.

Click to expand...

Yes, thank you :thup:

Do you want to book it or shall I?

I think if we put a tee time of 12 noon we'll get something within an hour either side hopefully which will suit me travelling and not rushing.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 16, 2013)

should be grand for this. count me in !


----------



## Yerman (Jan 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			Yes, thank you :thup:

Do you want to book it or shall I?

I think if we put a tee time of 12 noon we'll get something within an hour either side hopefully which will suit me travelling and not rushing.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, I live 30mins from Lymm so time is no problem so if you want to book a time that suits you i can send you the money or pay you at one of other meets before. OK? Nice if we could get a fourball so there's no issue with scoring for the open and the OOM on the same round.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2013)

Yerman said:



			Cheers, I live 30mins from Lymm so time is no problem so if you want to book a time that suits you i can send you the money or pay you at one of other meets before. OK? Nice if we could get a fourball so there's no issue with scoring for the open and the OOM on the same round.
		
Click to expand...

OK, can you send me your personal details, handicap via PM including CDH number.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2013)

Yerman said:



			Nice if we could get a fourball so there's no issue with scoring for the open and the OOM on the same round.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else want to join us to make this a 4-ball


----------



## gjbike (Jan 16, 2013)

Can't make it on the 30/06/13 could do any afternoon the following week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 16, 2013)

Yerman said:



			Cheers, I live 30mins from Lymm so time is no problem so if you want to book a time that suits you i can send you the money or pay you at one of other meets before. OK? Nice if we could get a fourball so there's no issue with scoring for the open and the OOM on the same round.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Yerman/Fish.

Just a pointer - whoever else signs up for this may play the latest available tee times, and Junior+Karl 102 may play in the first tee off time after the open. EG 2.40, 2.50 and Junior and Karl at 3.00. It may also be easier to pair up with other forummers, if you go for the late time.

However, I know Fish is coming up from the wastelands of Coventry, so fair enough if you want to play earlier. No problem with that, just letting you know what a few of the others (including me will be doing).

LB.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 16, 2013)

I should be able to take one of the after competion slots.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2013)

OK, I don't mind going off later so as to play with and around more of us.  However, the tee times on that link state up to 3.30pm for the open so where do you get your 2.40 & 2.50 as first times after the comp?

What tee time do you suggest I put down and how we do know how much this comp is filling up?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			OK, I don't mind going off later so as to play with and around more of us.  However, the tee times on that link state up to 3.30pm for the open so where do you get your 2.40 & 2.50 as first times after the comp?

What tee time do you suggest I put down and how we do know how much this comp is filling up?
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fish, sorry mate, didn't know they had times up on the site. I was just giving an example.

LB


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning all,

At the moment, not working on this date but this may change.
I'll hang fire for the time being,only 20 mins or so from Lymm so I can play at a later date if needs be.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2013)

6inchcup
Birchy (Scott) *CANT MAKE IT*
Bluewolf (Danny) *CANT MAKE IT*
Fish (Robin) *IN *
GaryinDerry (Gary) *IN *
GJ Bike (Graham) *CANT MAKE IT*
Gregbwfc (Andy) *POSSIBLE, WILL CONFIRM*
JPenno (John)
Junior (Andy) *IN, AFTER THE OPEN *
Karl 102 (Karl) *IN, AFTER THE OPEN *
Liverbirdie (Peter) *IN *
Louisea (Louise) *IN, AFTER THE OPEN *
NWJocko (Iain)
Peterlav (Peter)
Qwerty (Dave) *IN *
Scouser (Ian)
Splashtryagain (Andy)
StuC (Stu)
Thepodgster (Steve)
Valentino (Martin) *CANT MAKE IT*
Walshawwhippet (Jimmy)  
Yerman (Nick) *IN *

Status list to make things a bit easier to know who is in out or not sure


----------



## peterlav (Jan 17, 2013)

Morning chaps,

I'm up for playing in the comp

Thanks, Peter


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2013)

6inchcup
 Birchy (Scott) CANT MAKE IT
 Bluewolf (Danny) CANT MAKE IT
 Fish (Robin) IN 
GaryinDerry (Gary) IN 
GJ Bike (Graham) CANT MAKE IT
 Gregbwfc (Andy) POSSIBLE, WILL CONFIRM
 JPenno (John)
 Junior (Andy) IN, AFTER THE OPEN 
Karl 102 (Karl) IN, AFTER THE OPEN 
Liverbirdie (Peter) IN 
Louisea (Louise) IN, AFTER THE OPEN 
NWJocko (Iain)
 Peterlav (Peter) IN 
 Qwerty (Dave) IN 
Scouser (Ian)
 Splashtryagain (Andy)
 StuC (Stu)
 Thepodgster (Steve)
 Valentino (Martin) CANT MAKE IT
 Walshawwhippet (Jimmy) 
Yerman (Nick) IN 

Status list to make things a bit easier to know who is in out or not sure


----------



## Junior (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi fella's , once you get enough people for 2 tee times get the forms off as it fills up quick.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2013)

Junior said:



			Hi fella's , once you get enough people for 2 tee times get the forms off as it fills up quick.
		
Click to expand...

But we can't see any tee times?  It states to put your preferred time down which may not be guaranteed and they let you know at a later date what tee time has been allocated!

Can this not be telephoned through to the club to ensure suitable tee times?


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2013)

Fish said:



			But we can't see any tee times?  It states to put your preferred time down which may not be guaranteed and they let you know at a later date what tee time has been allocated!

Can this not be telephoned through to the club to ensure suitable tee times?
		
Click to expand...

I would imagine you can ring up and they will let you book certain tee times mate. Cant have everybody on lucky dip surely 

Its probably only online forms because they dont have online booking. Bit like Davyhulme in that respect


----------



## Birchy (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive also started updating the blog again now people. Putting a new page on with which players have arranged to play which course on what date etc.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2013)

Qwerty, put me down with you then, so we can get the ball rolling with yerman and Fish.We'll fill in the rest after that - ask for the 3,30, if they do the same, we may get in the same fourball. If the next fourball ask for 3.20, we may all be ok then.

Are you ok to book this one, and I'll send you the cash. You must have loads of time on your hands, seeing as your course wasn't voted in the final 6.:ears:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 17, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			You must have loads of time on your hands, seeing as your course wasn't voted in the final 6.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

HaHa...Im still having sleepless nights, that last minute surge of votes for Reddish Vale was tough to take

I'll call Lymm tomorrow and book 15:30, if I can't get that I'll go for the nearest available and post on here the time I've booked.
You can pay me at west lancs if you like Peter, whatever's easiest :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			HaHa...Im still having sleepless nights, that last minute surge of votes for Reddish Vale was tough to take

I'll call Lymm tomorrow and book 15:30, if I can't get that I'll go for the nearest available and post on here the time I've booked.
You can pay me at west lancs if you like Peter, whatever's easiest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sound mate, don't let me forget.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2013)

I tried to book today, spoke to the pro and he informed me that the office was closed due to the snow. 
I'll give them a call on Monday and hopefully get it booked.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I tried to book today, spoke to the pro and he informed me that the office was closed due to the snow. 
I'll give them a call on Monday and hopefully get it booked.
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to make it easy and book all 4 of us then, were guaranteed the 4ball together then.

I have Yerman's details and can message mine also and then send you a bank transfer for payment.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Do you want to make it easy and book all 4 of us then, were guaranteed the 4ball together then.

I have Yerman's details and can message mine also and then send you a bank transfer for payment.
		
Click to expand...

I'll book us in on Monday, I'll still go for 15:30.
You and Yerman can just pay me at West Lancs if that's OK :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll book us in on Monday, I'll still go for 15:30.
You and Yerman can just pay me at West Lancs if that's OK :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, I think it makes sense that 1 person books the 4ball to be sure were all together.

Were going for the last tee time in the open yes?

I'll pm my details.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Brilliant, I think it makes sense that 1 person books the 4ball to be sure were all together.

Were going for the last tee time in the open yes?

I'll pm my details.
		
Click to expand...

Im not sure if 15:30 is the Last tee time as there isn't a start sheet. I'll give them a call on Monday Morning.
I'll go for the last time though whatever that may be if we're all ok with that.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Im not sure if 15:30 is the Last tee time as there isn't a start sheet. I'll give them a call on Monday Morning.
I'll go for the last time though whatever that may be if we're all ok with that.
		
Click to expand...

Just going by the first link which states between 8.30 & 3.30pm. If it doesn't fill it up I suppose tee times will be brought forward.

At least I won't have to rush getting there


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Just going by the first link which states between 8.30 & 3.30pm. If it doesn't fill it up I suppose tee times will be brought forward.

At least I won't have to rush getting there 

Click to expand...

Sorry, I didn't see that...  3:30 it is then:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			Sorry, I didn't see that...  3:30 it is then:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sound by me, nice to play with 2 other people for the first time.

Anyone else willing to pair up, or a fourball to include Peterlav?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2013)

##############################################
Hold fire - Qwerty, Junior, Karl and others.

I know some of us were thinking of applying for the Hillside gents open - It's the same day 30/06/13.

Hillside goes online 1st Feb - shall we hold off to see how we got on or what?

If I thought we would have 15-20 at this meet, I'd go for that, but only 5 deffos in the open as it stands.

Is it worth seeing how we get on with applying for Hillside, then decide on this option, or not?

I know Lymm would be more expensive for the other possible options, but Hillside.....

Thoughts?


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll just go with the flow.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 19, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			##############################################
Hold fire - Qwerty, Junior, Karl and others.

I know some of us were thinking of applying for the Hillside gents open - It's the same day 30/06/13.

Hillside goes online 1st Feb - shall we hold off to see how we got on or what?

If I thought we would have 15-20 at this meet, I'd go for that, but only 5 deffos in the open as it stands.

Is it worth seeing how we get on with applying for Hillside, then decide on this option, or not?

I know Lymm would be more expensive for the other possible options, but Hillside.....

Thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Nobody fancy the team event at Hillside on Thursday 16th may?


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nobody fancy the team event at Hillside on Thursday 16th may? 

Click to expand...

I'm free that day 

Think I might need to move house


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 19, 2013)

Birchy said:



			Nobody fancy the team event at Hillside on Thursday 16th may? 

Click to expand...

Might be free for that Scott. I'll let you know.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 19, 2013)

If its ok with Andy and Karl to rearrange Lymm and Hillside Generates some Interest Id do it. Does it book up Quickly?


----------



## Yerman (Jan 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			I'll book us in on Monday, I'll still go for 15:30.
You and Yerman can just pay me at West Lancs if that's OK :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me too, thanks.


----------



## Karl102 (Jan 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			If its ok with Andy and Karl to rearrange Lymm and Hillside Generates some Interest Id do it. Does it book up Quickly?
		
Click to expand...

Fine with me.... Let me know if people are going to hillside!


----------



## Scouser (Jan 19, 2013)

I may be interested in the team event ...........(but only if my team don't mind losing)


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 19, 2013)

Qwerty said:



			If its ok with Andy and Karl to rearrange Lymm and Hillside Generates some Interest Id do it. Does it book up Quickly?
		
Click to expand...

To say the least. Expect the pairs comp to be booked up within 10-15 minutes of it going online. Honest.

Probably the same for the team game.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2013)

Karl102 said:



			Fine with me.... Let me know if people are going to hillside!
		
Click to expand...

Hello fella, I just thought I'd let you know ASAP.

Me and Qwerty have secured places in the Hillside open for this day (30/6/13).

I'll just play as a straggler another time, or in another meet.

LB


----------



## louise_a (May 26, 2013)

Are most of you playing in this for the OOM, if so  I may use tomorrow's round for my entry.


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2013)

louise_a said:



			Are most of you playing in this for the OOM, if so  I may use tomorrow's round for my entry.
		
Click to expand...

With the way your playing i think its a good move :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2013)

What ever happened or was concluded with this? Did tee times get booked at Lymm or did some of you go away to Hillside and nothing then happened?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			What ever happened or was concluded with this? Did tee times get booked at Lymm or did some of you go away to Hillside and nothing then happened?
		
Click to expand...

Me, Qwerty,NW Jocko and Stu-C are playing Hillside a week next Sunday - not sure if there is still a meet going on at Lymm.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			What ever happened or was concluded with this? Did tee times get booked at Lymm or did some of you go away to Hillside and nothing then happened?
		
Click to expand...

According to the info i had down there was 6 interested. 2 got a place at Hillside, 1 got injured and theres 3 left Fish, Peterlav & Garyinderry. If you could get a 4th you could still play this if its good for the 3 left interested?


----------



## Fish (Jun 20, 2013)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me, Qwerty,NW Jocko and Stu-C are playing Hillside a week next Sunday - not sure if there is still a meet going on at Lymm.
		
Click to expand...

I'm dropping out of this then, I'm not prepared to travel just to play in a 3-ball or 4-ball if I'm lucky out of 20 players. I was always under the impression these "Meets" would be well attended with the odd person/s not being able to make it, which is understandable, but, looking over the next few, there mostly "after work", late in the day, some a 2-ball or a 3-ball etc and are no longer "meets" in the full sense of the word.

This Lymm Open has been in my diary since January and nothing has happened about it as those that were going to follow through with it have now moved off to Hillside, as such I have missed out on a few good opportunities I could have played in elsewhere believing this was going to be a well attended "meet".

Sorry guys, I'm out, I've enjoyed the courses I've played with you all and still hope to play with you in the future when enough numbers get together.


----------



## Birchy (Jun 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm dropping out of this then, I'm not prepared to travel just to play in a 3-ball or 4-ball if I'm lucky out of 20 players. I was always under the impression these "Meets" would be well attended with the odd person/s not being able to make it, which is understandable, but, looking over the next few, there mostly "after work", late in the day, some a 2-ball or a 3-ball etc and are no longer "meets" in the full sense of the word.

This Lymm Open has been in my diary since January and nothing has happened about it as those that were going to follow through with it have now moved off to Hillside, as such I have missed out on a few good opportunities I could have played in elsewhere believing this was going to be a well attended "meet".

Sorry guys, I'm out, I've enjoyed the courses I've played with you all and still hope to play with you in the future when enough numbers get together.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest Robin i cant really blame you. Its been tough to get things going with this at times and theres not been as many larger gatherings as could of been. Its so hard to get people altogether when theres so many other meets and club comps and everything else too thats its sort of turned into many 3 balls etc. I appreciate driving over 2 hours just to play a 3 or 4 ball on an evening and get back at stupid oclock is never gonna be fun.

There will be plenty more meets in the future so im sure you will play with everyone again. :thup:


----------



## Junior (Jun 20, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'm dropping out of this then, I'm not prepared to travel just to play in a 3-ball or 4-ball if I'm lucky out of 20 players. I was always under the impression these "Meets" would be well attended with the odd person/s not being able to make it, which is understandable, but, looking over the next few, there mostly "after work", late in the day, some a 2-ball or a 3-ball etc and are no longer "meets" in the full sense of the word.

This Lymm Open has been in my diary since January and nothing has happened about it as those that were going to follow through with it have now moved off to Hillside, as such I have missed out on a few good opportunities I could have played in elsewhere believing this was going to be a well attended "meet".

Sorry guys, I'm out, I've enjoyed the courses I've played with you all and still hope to play with you in the future when enough numbers get together.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Robin

As an organiser its been tough to get dates, and that's why I put this open up as its a good cost effective way to get a gang of you  playing the course.  Society rate at our place starts at Â£32 which would be quite expensive, so the only other way is to try and get people round in 2 x 4 balls or when possible in smaller groups.  

I think as this has evolved, its been hard with working (and traveling with work) to pin dates down to even get 8 people round my course.   So like Birchy, I don't blame you and apologise for the inconvenience caused with your diary.  

Looking forward to our games at Wallasey and Fairhaven though!!!  so you still have got a couple of cracking NW courses in the diary !!

Jnr


----------



## peterlav (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm not available on 30th June, got my last charity run and going to see The Who in concert 

Do you have any other Sundays when you could play?


----------



## Junior (Jun 21, 2013)

peterlav said:



			I'm not available on 30th June, got my last charity run and going to see The Who in concert 

Do you have any other Sundays when you could play?
		
Click to expand...

Hi peter, ive got another thread running mate with a few dates. Check it out and let me know which suits!!!


----------

